# Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2010)

*Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Juni 2010)

*Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*

Nettes Angebot, aber ich bin eh meistens einmal pro Tag auf der Seite.


----------



## Papa (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot, aber ich bin eh meistens einmal pro Tag auf der Seite.


 
   Eine der besten Seiten im deutschsprachlichen Raum !!!


----------



## wildthings86 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*



Papa schrieb:


> Eine der besten Seiten im deutschsprachlichen Raum !!!



Neben Computerbase


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*

Ich bin sowieso jeden Tag mindestens zwei mal auf dieser Seite !


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot, aber ich bin eh meistens einmal pro Tag auf der Seite.



dito...bei hardwareluxx gibt es ebenfalls einen Schnäppchen-Thread


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*



push@max schrieb:


> dito...bei hardwareluxx gibt es ebenfalls einen Schnäppchen-Thread



Da gibt es sogar nen Verschenkethread. 

Sowas bräuchten wir auch, mal nen Mod Fragen, ich hab noch ein bissschen alten Kram da...


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Da gibt es sogar nen Verschenkethread.
> 
> Sowas bräuchten wir auch, mal nen Mod Fragen, ich hab noch ein bissschen alten Kram da...



Würde ich auch cool finden!


----------



## Stex (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nie wieder Schnäppchen verpassen: Jetzt Newsletter oder RSS-Feed abonnieren*

Ist ne gute Idee mit dem Schnäppchenfeed. 
Wäre vlt. auch etwas wenn man zB Steamangebote mit aufnimmt. 

Was den Schnäppchen- , Verschenkethread angeht. wäre sicherlich auch was.

mfg Stex


----------

